# Need a cheap android phone



## WhiteNoise (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey gang, I placed my Mother in law on our phone plan so she will have access to a cell phone. She currently buys those pay as you go deals. 

So I'm going to pay for her to have a phone and be on an unlimited plan as a gift for Christmas. 

I'm in need of a very cheap android phone. She is 80+ years old and doesn't need anything fancy but she will want to keep up with facebook, text messages, email and maybe a couple of apps. The phone doesn't have to be anything special but I want at least 8GB of on-board memory, a dual or quad core cpu with a minimum of 1gb ram running android. It has to be unlocked GSM so I can add in a sim card. I would prefer something that can do 4G LTE.

I've been all over the web and I have found a lot of phones from unknown china companies and I just don't know what to pick. I'm trying to keep the phone cost under $100 per my Wife's instructions. 

I'm currently looking at this RCA phone: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M9HWYHG/?tag=tec06d-20

I'm open to any suggestion though. Anyone know of a really cheap but decent android phone?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 6, 2016)

Never mind. A mod can delete this for me. I found one finally and bought it just now.


----------

